# AMS Short Caboose



## sandbarn (Feb 13, 2010)

I just got a Accucraft AMS short caboose and was surprised to find that it didn’t come with any documentation at all (no IPB, no wiring schematic, etc.). So I’ve got a couple of questions about what I have.


First the lights/wiring. Since I don’t have track power, I removed the wheel wipers (a real drag anyway) and the brackets that hold them and the wires. When I removed the box from the frame I discovered some type of circuit card in the area under the copula seats. I assume the circuit card is to provide a constant voltage to what appear to be incandescent lamps in the car and the marker lights. If this is the case, can I remove the circuit card and connect the wire to a 9v battery?
Second the couplers. I want to replace the couplers with Kadee 900 series. Is the coupler pocket compatible with these or will it be necessary to replace the pocket with a Kadee gear box? The Kadee conversion list only references a “large” or “small” pocket. This being the only AMS car I have makes it a little difficult to make that distinction. If the pocket needs to be replaced how is this done? Any help? 
Couple of pictures of the pocket with coupler removed.












Does the hole from the first picture come through the bottom of the coupler pocket in the picture?









\


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I use the Kaydee 901 couplers and the instructions on this web page http://kadee.com/conv/AMS-Accucraft-Freight-Cars.pdf 
Test fit the coupler before drilling the center hole out as some AMS cars require that step but not all 

Paul


----------

